# [Japanese NR] Rubik's Cube Official Average 7.73 (Arifumi Fushimi)



## okayama (Aug 16, 2017)

Nice solves, congrats! despite DNF in 4th solve 
Done at Cube Camp in Kanazawa 2017, Final.





Scrambles:

B2 D L F2 R' U2 L' B' U' F' R' U2 R2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 B2

U' L D L' B' U' B' U2 D' B' R' D' R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2

L' B2 D B2 L2 B' D F' R2 F2 D F2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 U2

L2 R' U2 L B2 R' U2 R' D2 R2 D2 B' D F' U2 B L D B' U2 L

F U' F2 U' L2 F2 L' F2 B2 D' L2 B R2 F' D2 B' R2 B'


----------

